# 3 ponies



## Minimor (Aug 31, 2013)

I have some pro photos from one of our July ASPC shows so thought I'd share.

First is Reva (Plattes Revelation) who finished her Foundation halter HOF at this show:




Next is Plattes Unvarnished (Reno) - 2 year old Classic gelding




And this is Etched In Gold, 2 year old Classic stallion who won 1 Grand Champion and 5 Reserve Grand Championships behind my senior stallion Plattes Unconvention (photos to come)


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 31, 2013)

Love the Plattesridge ponies-they are all such beauties!


----------



## romewhip (Sep 3, 2013)

very pretty ponies!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 10, 2013)

and as usual, they look sooo awesome! I still am in love with Reva!


----------



## Shes My Style (Sep 10, 2013)

Lovely ponies!


----------



## Minimor (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all.

Paula--Reva is a doll. I just started working her for harness training and she's doing so well so far--taking to it really well. I hope to be able to hitch her in a couple of weeks but will see how it goes. I haven't shown her the cart yet--for all I know she might freak out at the sight of that and it will take me another two weeks just to get her in the shafts! But I hope not. She's going to be very pretty in harness.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 17, 2013)

can't wait to see!


----------

